# Consumer Reports score = 59



## Y-Not (Oct 4, 2019)

The score is bit of a disappointment and seems lower than what the review actually says. They seem to like the vehicle overall with good clearance and AWD performance, but they really dislike the infotainment system, particularly the interface and the lack of real buttons, the gear selector position, and the wonky rear window control for the driver. They rank it #11 of 25 compact SUVs, which includes gasoline-powered vehicles; however, it's the only electric that has been reviews, with the Nissan Ariya and Hyundai Ioniq still in testing. They also have a segment on their Talking Cars series.

I've only sat in one at our local dealer. I like the vehicle overall but the lack of real buttons is something I don't like. My experience with electronic "buttons" and "sliders" is that they are often unresponsive without repeatedly trying to activate them. This can be a safety issue if you get distracted while driving. The driver control of the rear windows is also peculiar. Not sure why VW cheaped out on those. I hope future VW electrics have these deficiencies addressed.


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

I've seen one on the road and one at the dealer. They are pretty cool but like you said I think the lack of buttons is annoying. I was watching a mk8 review and the thing like the butt warmers aren't even backlight in the gti which just seems lazy. It also seemed like they had to go through lots of menu's to access certain functionality that would otherwise be a button. I wonder how much added distraction there is in modern cars since car infotainment are basically ipads now. I prolly sound like a boomer haha. I'm used to driving older cars but whenever I drive my parents cars which are basically new my add takes control and its hard to focus on the road. Bit of a tagent but I hope I contributed something to the discussion.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

Y-Not said:


> The score is bit of a disappointment and seems lower than what the review actually says. They seem to like the vehicle overall with good clearance and AWD performance, but they really dislike the infotainment system, particularly the interface and the lack of real buttons, the gear selector position, and the wonky rear window control for the driver. They rank it #11 of 25 compact SUVs, which includes gasoline-powered vehicles; however, it's the only electric that has been reviews, with the Nissan Ariya and Hyundai Ioniq still in testing. They also have a segment on their Talking Cars series.
> 
> I've only sat in one at our local dealer. I like the vehicle overall but the lack of real buttons is something I don't like. My experience with electronic "buttons" and "sliders" is that they are often unresponsive without repeatedly trying to activate them. This can be a safety issue if you get distracted while driving. The driver control of the rear windows is also peculiar. Not sure why VW cheaped out on those. I hope future VW electrics have these deficiencies addressed.


The Audi Q4 basically solves these issues ( at a premium) but we won't have those here for some time. Regarding the lack of buttons, many younger folks think this cool. I think it is dumb to follow the Tesla method. 

Finally, the ID.4 interior and overall build quality is better than the Model Y but compared to the Q4, the interior of the ID.4 is a bit too cartoonish for me. They all have interiors that a bit cheaper than what one would expect from the respective sticker prices.


----------



## BoltNut (May 24, 2021)

Y-Not said:


> The score is bit of a disappointment and seems lower than what the review actually says. They seem to like the vehicle overall with good clearance and AWD performance, but they really dislike the infotainment system, particularly the interface and the lack of real buttons, the gear selector position, and the wonky rear window control for the driver. They rank it #11 of 25 compact SUVs, which includes gasoline-powered vehicles; however, it's the only electric that has been reviews, with the Nissan Ariya and Hyundai Ioniq still in testing. They also have a segment on their Talking Cars series.
> 
> I've only sat in one at our local dealer. I like the vehicle overall but the lack of real buttons is something I don't like. My experience with electronic "buttons" and "sliders" is that they are often unresponsive without repeatedly trying to activate them. This can be a safety issue if you get distracted while driving. The driver control of the rear windows is also peculiar. Not sure why VW cheaped out on those. I hope future VW electrics have these deficiencies addressed.


----------



## BoltNut (May 24, 2021)

First of all, I don't care about the opinions of individuals such as the typical car reviewer and even less for any opinion expressed by CR. They are often way out in left field on their reviews. As far as my appreciation of automobiles, I don't expect I will EVER buy an EV (electric vehicle). Not because of their style and function, but due to my age and not receiving any tax breaks because I also am retired and get no tax breaks. 

Those tax breaks won't last long once Chattanooga starts pumping out the ID series. Then we'll likely see a price reduction as other makers have done because of the loss of the tax credits.

I drove the Tesla 3 and then the ID.4. I really don't like the Tesla (although I am a big Starlink fan). The regenerative breaking seems to me to be too aggressive. According to VW regenerative breaking is used when the B position is selected. That label should be changed to RB or something of that nature. The Mustang EV is very nicely done and is currently taking most of the US market from what I hear.The one drove was almost acceptable to me (but not for it's styling).

How Tesla can call their sedans SUVs is a mystery to me. The ID.4 actually is one.

I have SEVERAL areas where I want more information. 


Will US vehicles get the heat pump, or why not?
What is the charging rate now that the 2022 accepts 135 kwh?
Will the driver speedometer get a more comprehensive display?
What Charge Level standard limit will VW set the ID.4 to) (The mustang was 80%)?
There are ZERO EA charge stations near me. The closest is 5 miles away and is a Tesla. Will VW support or promote 1 standard charge socket for charge stations?
What does VW think the charge station to EV ratio needs to be to support reasonable use.
I would like to see VW integrate some of their electronic functions into a Dashcam. A forward looking dashcam would be nice. There is also a need (for Lyft and Uber drivers) to have a recording of the entire back seat area. There is also a need to have a camera watching cars behind, which are increasingly being driven by reckless drivers. 
I would rather see a range meter which will turn RED at 10% and will also display the recommended charge level which can be changed, but is being set to 80% by most makers.
The replacement of the battery pack is going to be needed at some point. VW guarentees that their battery pack will still have 70% at some point. The cost of a replacement should be revealed up front. I've heard that Tesla batteries reach $20K.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

CR should be your absolute last resort for “expert” opinions on anything, especially high-tech EVs.


----------

